# كيفية عمل site calibration بجهاز ترمبل GPS



## هانى زكريا احمد (9 يوليو 2009)

نظرا لأهمية هذا الموضوع وأنعدام الحديث فيه من قبل أحب أن أضع بين أيديكم هذا الشرح البسيط لهذه العمليه الهامه 

أولا يجب أن نعرف ما هو site calibration سواء لترمبل أو أى جهاز اخر

الأجابه ببساطه هى جعل الجى بى أس يعمل بأى نظام أحداثى حتى ولو كان أحداثياته أفتراضيه

مثال :- ذهبت إلى موقع ووجدت مجموعه من النقاط معلومة الأحداثيات ولكنك لا تملك أى معلومه عن نظام الأحداثيات المستخدم فى تخليقهم ومن الممكن أن يكون المقاول الذى أنشأهم فرض أحداثيات نقطه وتم تخليق الباقى بجهاز توتال أستيشن أو أى طرق أخرى وإلى هنا تنتج المشكله كيف نعمل بجهاز الجى بى أس بدون وجود نظام احداثيات والأجابه هى site calibration

ولذلك نسأل أنفسنا ما هى الوظيفه الفعليه لهذه العمليه

ببساطه هذه العمليه ما هى ألا عمل MOVE ,ROTATE,SCALE لنظام الأحداثيات WGS1984 الى نظام الأحداثيات المجهول مما ينتج عنه تطابق نقاط ال GPS على نقاط النظام المحلى وبذلك يحسب البرنامج معاملات التحويل بين النظامين ويطبقها بشكل فورى على البيانات المرصوده وبالتالى يكون الناتج نقاط أحداثياتها نفس أحداثيات النظام المحلى السابق

ولكن هذه العمليه لها معاير كثيره منها

1- يجب أن تكون النقاط المحليه تحيط الموقع بالكامل
2- يجب أن تطبق هذه العمليه فى مساحه لا تتعدى طول أى ضلع فيها عن 6 كم أى فى المواقع الصغيره أما المواقع الكبيره فيجب تقسيمها الى ثلاثة أو أربعة مراحل أو أكثر
3- يجب أن تكون النقاط المحليه محددة الأماكن وواضحه فأى حركه فيها يمكن أن تؤثر على النتائج
4- لتحسين قياس الأرتفاعات يجب أن يكون هناك نقاط معلومة الأرتفاع موزعه داخل مساحة الموقع
5- أقل عدد من النقاط المعلومه 4 أو أكثر غير نقطتتين فى وسط الموقع Z

كيفية عمل site calibration بجهاز ترمبل
1- يتم فتح ملف عمل جديد ويحدد نظام الأحداثيات على أنه WGS1984
2- يتم الوقوف على أحد النقاط المعلومه بال BASE ونهىء الجهاز للعمل كا RTK عادى مع أدخال أحداثيات النقطه بأستخدام زر HERE
3- يتم أستخدام الحامل الثلاثى مع ROVER ورصد جميع النقاط الأخرى على أنها control point
4- بعد الأنتهاء من الرصد ندخل على قائمة key in ثم point وندخل جميع نقاط الأحداثيات المحليه المعلومه سابقا مع وضع علامة صح أمام كلمة control point
5- بعد الأنتهاء من الرصد ندخل على قائمة survey ثم نختار site calibration
6- سيطلب الجهاز أدخال نقاط بالتتابع gps point نختارها من list وهى النقاط المرصوده بالجهاز وبعد ذلك ندخل النقطه المقابله grid point وهى النقطه المحليه المقابله للنقطه السابقه
7- يطلب الجهاز تحديد أستخدام النقاط فى الحسابات هل يتم أستخدامها hoz أو vrt أو أفقيا أو رأسيا ويمكن اختيار أحدهما فقط أو كليهما أو لا ندخل هذه النقطه فى الحسابات تماما

السؤال ما الذى يحدد ذلك
عند الإنتهاء من إدخال النقاط جميعا وتحديد كل نقطه ومقابلها يظهر زر calc على اليمين بالأسفل وعند الضغط عليه ينتج قيم المتبقيات أو residuals
ومعناها المسافه بين النقطه القديمه ونقطة الجى بى أس بعد تحريكها وبالطبع يجب أن يتطابق النقطتين ولذلك نهتم جدا بهذه القيم ويجب الا تتعدى 4 سم فى أقصى الحدود مع شروط الموقع كما ذكرت سابقا

ماذا لو تعدت هذه القيمه
ببساطه نكشف من جدول الأدخال الأول هل هى تعدت أفقيا والا رأسيا والا فى الأثنين 
ونهمل النقطه فى أى خلل سابق أى نهملها فى الحسابات أفقيا أذا كانت قيم المتبقيات الأفقيه أكبر من 4 سم وهكذا
بعد اهمال النقطه نضغط على calc مره أخرى وهكذا حتى نصل الى النتيجه المرجوه

8- يجب ان نعمل فى نفس الملف السابق لأننا أذا خلقنا ملف عمل جديد يتم فقد هذه الحسابات ولأسترجاعها يجب أن نستخدم أمر copy between job ونختار calibration

وبهذا أكون وضحت الفكره كامله ومنتظر الرد بعد التجربه

م/ هانى زكريا احمد
مدير فرع الرياض
شركة الجهات للتجاره والمقاولات
وكيل ترمبل ونيكون فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيك
اخي هاني ومزيد من المواضيع المتميز في هذا الجانب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 يوليو 2009)

وياريت ياخي هاني (وبعد الشكر) ان تبدا الموضوع من اوله 
فكثير من الاخوة يتمني ان يطرح موضوع استخدامات gps الهندسي 
وياريت لو تكون في شكل دورة 
نبدا من عملية الرفع 
ثم معالجة البيانات 
ثم عملية التوقيع 
خطوة خطوة 
وياحبذا لو كان الشرح مع الصور
لتكون الفائدة اكبر
وجزاك الله خيرا 
وموضوع مهم ومفيد جدا


----------



## ROUDS (9 يوليو 2009)




----------



## جعفرالقراشى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاركاتك دائما قيمة باشمهندس هاني , لك كل الشكر علي المجهود .
بالمناسبة انا سعيد لاني سبق ان اتصلت بك وكانت لدي مشكلة فى (controla ) و انت اعنتى بالمشورة الجيدة لك الشكر مرة اخري .
ونتمنى منك اضافة اى شرح لاجهزة الترمبل اين كان نوعها فيديو او pdf مع التركيز على معالجة بيانات static


----------



## اشرف محروس (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذة المعلومات ولكني لدى استفسار ارجو التوضيح
لدينا جهاز trimble geoexplorer 2008 ويوجد base سوكيا 
اهل استطيع رصد ان اقوم برصد النقاط باستخدام الgexبالاعتماد علي base سوكيا بنظام rtk
وكيفية التصحيح علي برنامج t g o


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالمعتز (8 نوفمبر 2009)

أوجة خالص التحية للمهندس/هاني على موضوعة العملي والذي يفتقرة هذا الملتقى ووأيد فكرة المهندس/ دفع الله لأننا بالفعل نحتاج إلى دروس مرئية ومواضيع عن أستخدام rtk.
جزيتم خيرا" جميعا


----------



## وائل رمضان عبدة (21 ديسمبر 2009)

موضع جيد جدا جدا وجزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس / هانى


----------



## أبوالمعتز (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ياأخوان رجاء من لدية الخبرة الكافية والكاملة في أستخدام جهاز gps rtk يدلو بدلوه بناء على مقترح أخونا دفع الله حمدان بالفعل نحن في حاجة لمعرفة كيفية عملية الرفع ثم معالجة البيانات ثم عملية التوقيع خطوة خطوة 
وياحبذا لو كان الشرح مع الصور لتكون الفائدة اكبر وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا *


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع جيد جدا ياهندسة ووايد كلام الزميل دفع اللة حمدان هجو وفى انتظار المزيد من المعلومات القيمة عن gps


----------



## zikooo (10 يوليو 2010)

:56:بارك الله فيك بشمهندس هانى مواضيعك كلها مفيدة اتمنة لكم التوفيق وفقك الله .... وزيد الله يزدك علم وتقوة


----------



## حازم اسكندر (10 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل جدا حيث انة موضوع مهم للغاية


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

29


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

30


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

31


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

32


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

33


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

34


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

35


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

60


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

69


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

70


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

71


----------



## eng_esmaeel (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
نحن شركة مقاولات قمنا بشراء جهاز GPS trimble r10 من قبلكم
ونود الافاده عن توقيع نقطة بنظام static لتسليمها للجهه المالكه
نأمل الافاده عن ذلك
م.إسماعيل البشلاوى
[email protected]


----------



## eng_esmaeel (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
نحن شركة مقاولات قمنا بشراء جهاز GPS trimble R10 من قبلكم
ونود الافاده عن كيفية توقيع نقطه بطريقة static ومعالجتها 
وذلك لتسليمها للجهه المالكه ليتم العمل من خلالها طوال مدة المشروع
نأمل الافادة
م.إسماعيل البشلاوى
[email protected]


----------



## ابو احمد كريم (25 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم مع وافر الشكر اذا ممكن شرح تطبيقات العمل الجهاز ترنبل


----------



## ahmedsaid3 (14 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس هانى


----------

